# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 24 ... (Weed Master)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیستم و چهارم ...
*
*Weed Master**

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه 

*

----------


## Parloo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*دندون پزشک  :Yahoo (99): 
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

*یادم نیست  :Yahoo (112):  (جنبش ... :Yahoo (94): )
*
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*عااااااالی  :Yahoo (106): 
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*اصلا *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

*نمیدونم  :Yahoo (111): 
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*موهاش ، رفاقتش
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

*25 نفر
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

*جفتشون*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

**سجاد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

*سوسک میترسه ، گودزیلام باشه میترسه  :Yahoo (106): 
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

*کاپیتان فیلیپس  :Yahoo (106): 
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*کمشه
چندمین یوزرشه :Yahoo (94): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*بد ؛ یه دنده س
خوب ؛ رفاقت بلده*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

*سالاره
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*بموقش*
17. ی ارزو واسش :

*باجناقم بشه  :Yahoo (9): 
*
18.ی نصیحت :

*همه چی رو تجربه کن ولی باخت نده

----------


## mhnz

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 

زیاد!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نچ اصلا !!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

 @Parloo*  :Yahoo (10): *
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

40نفر!! (عاقا شما چیکا داری حتما میشن دیگه* :Yahoo (10): *)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 

هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسکه از این* :Yahoo (10): 
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

آقای الف (بخاطر مرموز بودن نمیتونم کامل بگم اسمشو* :Yahoo (10): *)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (609): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بعله!!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

کلا خوبه!!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟



16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* *و
 ((منـــــــــ دیگهــــ حرفیـــــــ ندارمـــــ ))*  :Yahoo (4): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :

که به آرزوش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : 
*

----------


## Humphry Davy

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
از اين هايي ترقه درست ميكنن واسه چهارشتبه سوري* :Yahoo (10): 
*نه شوخي كردم كمك پرستار ميشه*  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (50): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
كاراش كلا ضايعس*  :Yahoo (20): 
*فك كنم همون تاپيك گل نار* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
* :Yahoo (8): همين كه تونسته با من دوست بشه نشون ميده موفق بوده  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (40): 
*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نهههههههههععععععه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
اسمش رو نمي دونم ولي نام كاربريش رو اينجا مينويسم @ehsan.bp

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فوتبال ؟ سياست ؟ آي دونت نو*  :Yahoo (114): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
اگه دختر باشن مخ همه رو ميزنه*  :Yahoo (20): 
* پ ن : حتي بدون توجه به سن 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ك..ن گلابي 
خودش ميدونه 
* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
* :Yahoo (114): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خداداد عزيزي* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*
:troll (5):*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بايد مدير بشه*  :Yahoo (8): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
دهن لقه*  :Yahoo (20): 
*قول هايي كه دادي يادت رفت*  :Yahoo (31): 
*بقيش خوبه*  :Yahoo (8): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
چي شده ؟ چي شده ؟ چي شده ؟ 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ناموسن جات خاليه*  :Yahoo (17): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
بياي پيش خودم 
بهتر اين ميخاي؟‌* :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (94): *
18.ی نصیحت :
كمتر...* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahro0

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره به نظرم خیلی با تجربه است 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمی دونم شایدparloo@

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
شاید دوستاش یا تصمیماتش تو زندگیش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه شون 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
نمی دونم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 فرشته مهربون  خداایی خوب ادمو راهنمایی می کنه 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از اون 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پاتریک 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:troll (4):


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نمیدونم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟زیاد نمی شناسمش ولی از چیزی که خوشم میاد اینه وقتی راهنماییت می کنه واقعا بهت میفهمونه که مشکلت یا اتفاقایی که تو زندگیت برات میوفته اصلا چیز مهمی نیستن 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عکساشو دوس دارم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : نمی دونم  چی باید بهش بدم هر چی که دوست داشته باشه 

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم هر چیزی که می خوای خدا بهت بهترینشو بده  

18.ی نصیحت :هیچوقت غصه گذشته رو نخور 

*

----------


## Mohammad.h

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ رقاص : دی.....ایشالله دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟:/

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلههههههه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟: دی نهههههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو....فک کنم پویا رو...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟تو همون 5 دیقه اول همشون

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه....کلا خوش برخورده: ))

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) رقاص مذهبی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک:/

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یکی از دوستام...اسمش ثنا بود....کلا رفتارش دخترونس یکم!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (622): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟فعال تر از فعاله: )

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بد: زیادی بالاس میترسم اکسیژن کم بیاره.......خوب:خوشبرخورد/همیشه انرژی داره/خوش سرو زبون/^__^

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟شخصی!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (477): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت شی* :Yahoo (81): *

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم

+
جان من اون کلیپو بفرس*

----------


## Saeed735

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟کدبانوی خونهحامدمون شیر میخوادا کجایی پس؟  

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همیشه اسپم میده...یه چیز عادیه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟نه اصن...نبایدم دوست داشته باشه...اصلا زنو چه به این حرفا؟من به زنم اجازه نمیدم دوست های زیاد داشته باشه...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟بعضی وقتا اذیت میکنه ولی در کل عاشقشم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟معلومه خب...اقاشونو که بنده باشم...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟من

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟والا 100 نفر میان ولی من اجازه نمیدم کسی نزدیکش بشه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟خب زنه دیگه....با دخترا...که اونم باز خیلی کم میذارم...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...سوگلی من

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک خب....سوسک میبینه میپره بغل من

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟تایتانیک...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اگه ویژگی بد داشت که عاشقش نمیشدم...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :اون همین الانم سعید رو داره...

17. یه ارزو واسش :همیشه مثل یه گنجشک برام جیک جیک کنه...

18.یه نصیحت :برای خودش که نه ولی برای بقیه دارم...آقا کسی نزدیک خانومم نشه....میکشمش...*@parloo* چرا از زندگی ما دست نمیکشی؟پاتو از زندگی ما بکش بیرون...وگرنه یه جور دیگه باهات برخورد میکنمااااا....*
  @Parniya *خانوم محترم سعی کن دیگه راجع به خانوم بنده تاپیک نزنی....ممنون...

*

----------


## kahkoo

*dalam :D

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ف.ک

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نه : دی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به دلیل بی اعصابی نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (117): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ آقامون*  :Yahoo (9): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مادر*  :Yahoo (8): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هر 2 مین یه نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اوستاگلا : دی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک بیچاره*  :Yahoo (101): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ «پسرخاله»

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (88): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آوره دیگه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از این که بعضی موقعا بعضیا رو ناخواسته ناراحت می کنه ناراحت میشم*  :Y (561): *از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خاکیه و بامرام**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ به قول خودش خوجله*  :Yahoo (111): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : Sob Zohr Shab - Ho3ein

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : بش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## Hellion

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دندان پزشک 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدانم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟29

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مرد بزرگ 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شکره

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (94): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟با معرفته .. پسرخوب و ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :گل میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی 

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم*

----------


## laleh74

چقد خوبه این شوک :Yahoo (4): 
1-تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟همه چی بهش میاد...اما بره دانشگاه پزشکی بهش بیشتر میاد :Yahoo (5): 

2-ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همه ی کاراش ضایعس دیگه :Yahoo (21):  اصن دلش میخواد به کسی مربوط نیس :Yahoo (4): 

3-فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده؟همین که من دوستشم ینی موفق بوده^__^

4-کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟گاهی میخوام بزنمش انقد عصبیم میکنه-__-

5-تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟منو :Yahoo (4):  @joozef    @Parloo

6-به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟به قول پویا،رو موهاش :Yahoo (94): 

7-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه تو 30دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبشون میشن؟همه... :Yahoo (111): 

8-به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟عدالتو برقرار میکنه..فقط تو سایت نه، همه جا مساوی :Yahoo (94): 

9-بهش چه لقبی میدی؟  تَن تَن...بخاطر موهاش :Yahoo (10): 

10-به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک میترسه یا اون از این؟
سوسک از این:/ 
11-شخصیتش تورو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش یه شخصیت جدید تو ذهنم ساخت..بقیه رو نسبت بهش میسنجم :Yahoo (21): 

12-شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (453): 

13-درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بی عدالتی شده در حق من و سجاد..ما خیلی فعالیم، فقط به چشم نمیاد..البته تو بخش اسپم :Yahoo (21): 

14-از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ کلا اخلاقشو دوس دارم اما خب یه ویژگی بدی داره که شنونده ی خوبی نیس:/

15-نظرت درباره ی اکانتش؟ میشه بگم بد؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

16-یه هدیه بهش:


مهم اینه که خودت متوجه شی :Yahoo (94): 
17-یه آرزو واسش:
ایشالله دکتر بشی بیای رشت :Yahoo (4): و البته دختردار شی دخترت شبیه masha بشه^__^

18-یه نصیحت:

----------


## gign

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ابیاری گیاهان دریایی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا حدودی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* **
* 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی...* 
* 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) شغال جاده ها 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فکر نکنم سوسک نزدیکش بشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ ترکیبی از این سه تا 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ باید ابی بشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  

17. ی ارزو واسش : عاقبت به خیر بشه

18.ی نصیحت : تسبیح من کو 

*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
عروسک ساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
به یه بنده خدایی خیلی بد تیکه مینداخت که ناراحت شد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بابا اعصاب روشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودش میدونه 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
ارجاع به جواب بالا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
22/5 نفر
اون نصفه هنوز بچست

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
آقا بیخیال

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

کف...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟


بی اعتنایی میکنن به هم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد Weed Master
تکه!!!
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
کمشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا باحاله واهل حاله
جفتش خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بدک نی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مواظب باش
*

----------


## magicboy

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ کجاش رو اعصابه دقیقن؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ FATEMEH.TEHRAN

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ شوخی با پرسپولیس
**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی به الکترونگاتیویش داره و چن نفر دختر باشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟تا قبل از چک کردن تلگرامش نمیشه نظر داد ولی با خواهر وزیر رابطه نسبی خوبی داره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟میتونم بپرسم این سوالارو کی طرح کرده؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟تام خروس ... چی بگم خو

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (687): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟از اینا که رنگشون صورتیه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : از بالا به سقف آرزو های کنکورش نگاه کنه نه از پایین

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## Harmonica

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**



پ.ن:بی شوخی فک کنم بره دنبال بازیگری کارش میگیره

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟



من ک چیزی ندیدم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟



100%


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟


نه خیلی هم عالی و دوس داشتنی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟



چشمش دنبال همه هست

* :Yahoo (94): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو محمود خیلی حساسه 


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


11نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


با هر دوتاشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)




سوسکموش


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟


نه از سوسک نمیترسه از زرافه ها میترسه


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


محمود

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


* :Y (552): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟


زیادیشم هست


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

خیلی پسر خوبیه من ک چیز بد ندیدم 
یکم بیشتر درس بخونه عالیه


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟


20

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


**


17. ی ارزو واسش :


تا امید هست آرزو چرا؟!!!

18.ی نصیحت :



مواظب زیبایی هات باش بیشتر درس بخون* :Y (466):

----------


## sheida_

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم والا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟100%

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
Parloo@ 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟عقایدش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)زود جوشِ مهربون 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هیچ کدوم از هم نمیترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟پسر خاله ام  :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100%

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مثبت: مهربون _منفی :زود عصبانی میشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوشگله 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :این آهنگ
John Mayer feat. Katy Perry - Who You Love [128]
17. ی ارزو واسش :*آرام باشی* 
به نظرم این کلام زیباست ،جز آرزوی آرامش چه چیز بهتری میتوان برای کسی خواست ؟!
برای تو یک دنیا  آرامش آن هم ناشی از خوشبختی وافر آرزو میکنم  :Yahoo (45): 
18.ی نصیحت :
*بگو دل را که گِرد غم نگردد /ازیرا غم به خوردن کم نگردد*

----------


## daniad

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟گل فروش  :Yahoo (1): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ضایع نمیدونم ولی باحال ترینش اون تخم مرغه بود  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
شدیدا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بسی کم
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
 @amin95
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟کلا حساسه لطیفه  :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۸۵ نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
جمیله  :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یکی از رفیقام هروقت میبینمش از قیمت گل و علف حرف میزنه 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
در حقش ظلم شده الان باید مدیر بود 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
با مرام باحال با صفا مرد 
یه بار یکی میگفت قدر نشناسه 
بنظر من قدر داشته هاشو نمیدونه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بنظرم اگه پسوردشو قوی تر کنه بهتره (خو این چ سوالیه ناموسا:/)
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :بیاه

17. ی ارزو واسش :
هیچ وقت به دستش خیانت نکنه 
18.ی نصیحت :یادته میگفتی یکی از دستات آویزون شده باید عمل شه؟ بنظرم از الان تا وقت هست با اون یکی دستت تمرین کن کاراتو انجام بدی که بعدا تو خماری نمونی

دلم برات تنگیده بود ❤

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندون پزشک
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**نـوچ* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه باو داداشمون پسر گلیه*  :Yahoo (81): 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**منو* *
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**نمیدونم متاسفانه* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**20 نفر* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**خب* *Mr.Sajjad** بهش میاد*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**یاد خودش* 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (81): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**نه باو ، حداقلش باید* *حرفه ای** باشه*  :Yahoo (21): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش*  :Yahoo (1): * ، پسر گلیه*  :Yahoo (81): *همین قدر بگم که پسر پایه ایه و بس*  :Yahoo (1): *
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**حرف نداره*  :Yahoo (1): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*


*17. ی آرزو واسش :
**عاقبت به خیری و رسیدن به همه آرزوهاش*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eskalis

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ساقی محل

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ وقتی که با سعید 735 بود

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ملت با این دوس میشن ن این با ملت

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اره همیشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  والا هیچکیو دوس نداره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی عمه ش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ شیزینه دوست داشتنی همه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا با همه ی جوره همه رو ب چشم مسلمونی میبینه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟  وید مستر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از باباش نمیترسه چه برسه سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  وید مستر (ای معتاد کثیف)* :Yahoo (10): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ وید مستر**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه  کاربر ساده هم زیاده باس زفتگر انجمن باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  از وید مستریش* :Yahoo (10): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ وید مستر* :Yahoo (10): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (8): *

17. ی ارزو واسش اینکه بتونه ی روز ارزو کنه

18.ی نصیحت : هیچی ندارم بگم*

----------


## Bano.m

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دقیقا نمیدونم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟به قول خودشون فاطمه کرج +پارلو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟دقیقا نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو...با پسرا کمی بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟معلومه سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودشون کمی هم از نوع دخترش* :Yahoo (117): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟درکل پسرخوبین...از معرفتی که در مقابل دوستاشون دارن...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :هیچکدوم از ارزوهاشون درحد ارزو نمونن وبرای رسیدن بهشون امیدوارم همیشه تلاش کنن...

18.ی نصیحت :*

----------


## SonaMi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟dentist

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ زیادن*  :Yahoo (4): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟کاملا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نهههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ مهندس pouya . همونی که عربیش خوبه .*  :Yahoo (56): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رشته دانشگاهیش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همشون / به شرطی که هوا رو آلوده نکنه*  :Yahoo (3): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا با هرکی که حال کنه جوره . فرقی نداره کی باشه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ sajad smok :D 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ کلا ترسو نی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ مرلین منسون . (نمیدونم واقعا چرا !! )

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (4): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه این دومین اکانتشه/ اگه با همون بک استریت بود الان شاید از آراز هم گذشته بود .

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 
سلیقش خوبه / پشتکارش خوبه / معرفتش / رفاقتش 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خفنه مثه خودش

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

17. ی ارزو واسش : جای رژ صورتی رو لپت باشه : ))))

18.ی نصیحت : لاو یو*

----------


## khaan

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دراگ دییلر 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه بار فرق غسل ها رو نمیدونست 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ یه دوست بیشتر نداره که اونم از جونش بیشتر دوست داره همیشه هم تو جیبشه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه بیشتر سرش گرم عمله اهل آزار و اذیت هم نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ من باشم و این نکبت کس دیگه رو دوست داشته باشه؟ 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اون پاکت پلاستیکی که همیشه تو جیبش قایم میکنه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ بستگی داره چشاش سرخ باشه یا نه 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با تنها چیزی که جوره پایپ و پاتشه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  عامل آل فروم  (عامل=عمل گرا  )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ به نظرم سوسک رو میگیره میزاره لای پایپ استعمالش میکنه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ مردم شهر بالتیمور 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ این

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  آراز اینو میشناخت که بهش درجه نداد دیگه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از هیچ ویژگیش خوشم نمیاد ولی خیلی بیتربیته 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ بسی برازندشه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه رو نمیتونم تو فروم بهش بدم چون هر 30 گرم از هدیه من اعدام داره 

17. ی ارزو واسش : آدم بشه 

18.ی نصیحت :  وید رو ول کن برو سمت مت*

----------


## na3r!n

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندسی اخه هی ب منم میگه:

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکرده 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اوهوم خیلیییی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا خیلی ماااااههههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم چنتا از پسرا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟سعیدش :/

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)بابایی :Yahoo (4): )
ی چی دیگم هس ک نمیشه گف :Yahoo (21): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدوم کلی باهم گرمم میگیرن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هم کلاسیم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:/ :Yahoo (4): )

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ن حقشو خوردن 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خ فانه باحاله وووو خیلیییممم با معرفتتته

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوجله

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (21): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
خیلییییییی خوشبخت شه
18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم

----------


## yaghma

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تصور نه ,امیدوارم امسال داروسازی قبول بشه 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
_

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی,از ارتباطش با سایر کاربران میشه این رو فهمید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
پسرخوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فکر کنم پویا و سینا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
_

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بستگی داره چه تعداد از افراد اون جمع ,به اخلاق و خصوصیاتش نزدیک باشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
کاکو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
بستگی به رنگ سوسکش داره ,اگر صورتی باشه رابطه خوبی بین شون برقرار میشه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
بک استریت بوی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه کیلو چند ,مهم خودش و شخصیتی که داره.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد:زود عصبانی میشه
ویژگی خوب:به نظرم روابط اجتماعی خوبی داره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
سلیقه ای هست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
چون میدونم شعر رانندگی در مستی یغما رو دوست داری بهت تقدیمش میکنم

دردم هزار ساله مثه درده حافظه،
درمونشم همونیه که کشف رازیه

نسلی که سر سپرده عصر حجر شده
به ساقیای ارمنیه پیر راضیه

وقتی که زندگی یه تاتر مزخرفه
تنها به جرعه های فراموشی دلخوشم...

17. ی ارزو واسش :
رسیدن به هرانچه که لایقش هست

18.ی نصیحت :
_
*

----------


## kouchoulou

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
یه جورایی روانشناس
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
داشتن رابطه با Immortal King و BackStreetBoys
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
صدرصد
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو :Yahoo (12): 
پویا رو :Yahoo (4): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی سعید
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
29.5 نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
یا کاربرا : دی
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
کــــاکــــــو : دی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
لهش میکنه :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یادِ jj  :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (9): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
با اخراج های پی در پی حقشو خوردن یه آبم روش :Yahoo (21): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
دمش گرمه!
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ندید میگم قشنگه!
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
کلیدِ زیر زمین رو تقدیمت میکنم :Y (551): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
خوشبختی
18.ی نصیحت :
منو نصیحت کن : ))

----------


## Lara27

up

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*خیلی دوسش دارم دلم خیلی بهش نزدیکه 
هر چند نتونستم اونطور که باید براش رفاقت کنم و شرمنده اش شدم ولی بازم دوسش دارم
امیدوارم موفق بشه 
خیلی خوبه بهتر این پسر هیچ جا پیدا نمیشه
سجاد که دیگه از داداشم بهم نزدیکتره نمیدونم چی بگم اشک تو چشام حلق زد 
فقط دوست دارم زودتر به خواسته اش برسه*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*از خشمش بترسید فقط*

----------

